# Husqvarna Rancher 44 Carb Problem



## DPY (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a Husqvarna Rancher 44 that I am trying to adjust the carb on. The manual calls for initial setting of one turn open for high and low jets. To get a good idle I need to open the low jet about one and a half. I find that even with the high jet about one half open it still floods after about 5 minutes of cutting and won't restart till it drys out. I'm a bit afraid to lean it further. Are these settings an indicator of some problem in the carb? Should I just keep leaning the high jet till it runs steady?


----------

